# trailer repair after wreck



## 93longhorn (Dec 15, 2018)

New to the forum and boat ownership entirely...

Bought a 12' foot 1988 Sears boat this summer to spend more time fishing with my son in the DFW area. Just wanted a simple, lightweight boat and found a deal on it...Finally took it to the lake a few weeks ago for the first time on a church camping trip. While in bumper to bumper traffic leaving Dallas, some dude runs into the back of me and tore up my trailer at about 20-25 mph -- luckily my aluminum boat didn't take impact, just bumped it after the trailer took the hit...and even more lucky the boat was secured at the front and back so it didn't get loose and hit my truck. Thank goodness my 8hp Johnson was in the back of my truck or it would have been toast. Impact was hard enough to slam my trolling motor battery into my back bench and bust it, acid and water went everywhere...and overnight ate up the paint on the floor of the boat too :-(

Insurance has been slow to move but helpful...still wondering what they will pay... 

Do you think it's reasonable to fix this boat trailer or would it be better just to buy a new one? What do you recommend with the inside - paint it or just leave it bare? Does it matter beyond aesthetics? I've toyed with a few simple lightweight mod ideas but not sure what to do, especially now...

Thoughts?


----------



## DaleH (Dec 15, 2018)

Battery - I’d make a past of baking soda & a little water and would make sure to neutralize any acid that may still be there ... it doesn’t stop reacting.

Trailer - I’d be more worried the stance or alignment might be out of whack. Structural pieces can be replaced, just make sure it tracks properly, as well as that wheels arren’t tilled or such.


----------



## 93longhorn (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for your reply and suggestions.

The next day I woke up at the lake and our campsite and could see more. I drove into Mount Pleasant and got a new battery and then went to the car wash, tipped the boat, and washed it out with soap and water. It didn't prevent the paint from peeling though. 

Thoughts on repainting it inside and out?

The trailer went on to the lake and did fine. I watched my speed and didn't detect any wabbling or issues like that. Luckily, it was a low impact hit...

Just wondering if it would be better to buy a new trailer with insurance money by the time I pay to have a welder repair this one, paint it, etc.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 15, 2018)

Dog gone it, I'm sorry to read this happened to you. [strike]I hope you have the other driver's insurance information. I would say the repair/replace decisions should involve the other driver's insurance carrier.[/strike]

There is a small lake not too far from me that I used to visit. Going there usually required I pull the boat through commute traffic. I kind of always had gritted teeth watching commuters tailgate me. On the other hand, I got a lot of envious looks from the guys on their way to work. Haha. Anyway, the places I go to now are anti-commute so I don't have to worry so much. 

I hope this all works out best for you.

Edit -- sorry I missed your later post about the insurance settlement. Delete/ignore my earlier comment. :mrgreen:


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 15, 2018)

I would just straighten the twisted channel & then bolt some angle iron to it to restore strength. Spend the ins money on gas & bait.


----------



## 93longhorn (Dec 15, 2018)

CRS - I haven't considered that but not a bad idea! I'm also looking for a good fish finder...could always apply some insurance cash there too


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 16, 2018)

Or maybe just buy a new rear cross member, then life is good and you got some $$ left over.


----------



## 93longhorn (Dec 29, 2018)

So insurance finally got back in touch and said that they "could pay" $200 on this. WHAT?!

I am definitely going to take the trailer to a repair shop to get an estimate to make my point with them. If a total loss on the trailer, it's about $600 for a new one at Academy. If they offered that, I would be more than satisfied on this...

They seem to ignore the fact that the battery went flying and is busted -- acid and water everywhere in the boat...it was worth $75 alone at Wal-Mart, still have the receipt. The damage to the paint in the boat is harder to assess, of course. Have any of you ever painted a jon boat and, if so, what did it cost? 

I'm about to overwhelm them with facts and not go away quietly until they pay something fair on this. I've waited almost 2 months for them to settle up. :roll:


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 29, 2018)

They have to bring you back tot the condition you were at before the incident.

Just ask them what marina they want you drop drop the boat off at, see if they want to pick up that bill!


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 29, 2018)

I hope you are talking about the other guy's insurance company. They are the ones that should be responding to your loss. They should have been much more responsive than 2 months. And, a $200 settlement -- something definitely not right.


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 29, 2018)

It's the insurance company's job to low-ball you, in the hopes that you'll buckle and take what they offer. I think you're taking a few good steps in getting estimates. You might even want to suggest to them that you're contacting your own legal counsel, and see what their reaction is.

Roger


----------



## driz (Jan 7, 2019)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> I would just straighten the twisted channel & then bolt some angle iron to it to restore strength. Spend the ins money on gas & bait.



From what I can see in the pic it should be pretty easily straightened. Just hammeredand pried back


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

